# Long-lasting chews besides bully sticks?



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Bully Sticks - All Natural Value Dog Treats - Best Bully Sticks This is the great place to find chews! pig ears, bison ears,tendons, and tracheas are some of our favorites! We just tried Kangaroo tendons and Molly adored them but they are kinda pricey!


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

I have a client who works at the Toronto Zoo and is an assistant dog trainer. One thing they do for zoo animals is freeze goodies in a bucket or small plastic container (yogurt/margarine/etc...) depending on the size of the animal.

Essentially, you put about 1/2" water into your container and add one or two goodies then freeze. After frozen, add another 1/2" of water and different goodies then freeze, continue till your container is full. Once everything is frozen, remove from container and toss outside (or in crate) and let your pup have fun!

Goodies can include dog treats, kibble, chews, pieces of chicken, banana, cheese, etc... whatever your dog loves.

The treats in the first layer should be partially exposed after sinking to the bottom so your dog knows there's goodies inside.

Another idea is to freeze a mixture of (sugar and starch free) yogurt and treats or kibble in a Kong. Sit the Kong in a small bowl then fill and place in freezer so anything that leaks out of the Kong stays in the bowl (not in your freezer).


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Himalayan Dog Chews


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I second the Himalayan dog chews!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I third the himalayan dog chews  lol. Both of my boys go CRAZY over them.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Do the Himalayan dog chews last a long time? They look great, I just want to make sure he won't get through them immediately.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Raw, meaty beef bones. Great for their teeth!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Anyone know the fat and protein content in the kangaroo chews?


----------



## lepetitoeuf (May 3, 2015)

Antlers - VERY hard wearing
Raw marrow bones


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

lepetitoeuf said:


> Antlers - VERY hard wearing
> Raw marrow bones


Unfortunately, both of these items can crack teeth. Weight bearing bones such as femurs (marrow bones), they are simply too hard. Antlers can be soaked and the ones which have been cut into halves or quarters are best.

Dehydrated chicken or duck feet, dehydrated beef back straps and tracheas are great, chewy and don't damage teeth.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I finally found a source for bison ears!!!!! I have tried all the chewy treats listed in this thread, but I really like the low-fat, long-lasting chew provided by bison ears. The down-side is, I have to go all the way to Grande Prairie, Alberta for them. The upside is, the lady at the Bone 'n Biscuit in Grande Prairie (across the highway from Costco) is absolutely a gem, we bonded in the first 10 minutes, and I would highly recommend that store for any PF forum members in northern BC or Alberta! She's lovely and I will definitely be going back until the snow flies and even then once winter has set in and the roads get good again. I'll probably buy 10 bags at once! lol. I don't want my dogs' teeth to break but 2 of my 4 dogs are power chewers and I am always on the hunt for healthy, safe chews for them.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Beef tracheas! They are pretty long-lasting and have no odor. I never thought I'd allow these in my home...even in my bed...but the things we do for those we love. Maizie is chewing on one as I type.


----------

